# MQB Tiguan steel wheels?



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

Has anyone found a source for steel wheels that fit the Tiguan? I believe I saw a set of steelies in one of these threads somewhere.

(Sorry if this has already been discussed, I did google and search the forum first.)


----------



## muwang (Jul 24, 2012)

rotiform stl. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

muwang said:


> rotiform stl.


Searching google for "rotiform stl" turns up _this thread_, a 3d model site, the instagram page for Jason at Rotiform, and 3 wheel dealers that don't have pricing. Do these things exist?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

The standard 17" steel wheel offered by VW is p/n: 5QF 601 027 03C

The standard VW centercap for that wheel is p/n: 5N0 601 169 XRW

Be aware that since winter season is upon us, shipments may be delayed if you're in the US because most of the steel wheels get sent to Canada where several provinces mandate winter tire usage.When I got mine, they literally diverted a truck going straight to Canada and had him stop at a dealership in Buffalo to offload one set and then shipped them from that dealer to mine because there were none slated to be shipped by standard parts replenishment for about a month.

The center caps I got from ECS, although I have seen them on Ebay and other places as well.


----------



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> The standard 17" steel wheel offered by VW is p/n: 5QF 601 027 03C
> 
> The standard VW centercap for that wheel is p/n: 5N0 601 169 XRW
> 
> ...


What is the width and offset for these wheels? I checked fitment for this part number and it does not include the Tiguan. This seems to be a Golf wheel. Looking up Golf wheels it appears that the offset is different between the Golf and the Tiguan.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Not sure of the width and ET, but they 100% fit the Tiguan. I and several others have them installed. They leave approximately 7mm of clearance to the stock front calipers and with Blizzak DM-V2 in 235/65R17, there is no suspension rub at the with the steering locked to the left or right. (Speedo is approximately 2MPH off at 60MPH vs the OEM 20" wheels)


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I used OEM VW rims. No issues. It is close the the caliper, but it works. Dealer also recommended these rims.

Steel (6.5J x 17) H2 ET38 (*5QF-601-027 037*)
Michelin - X-Ice Snow (215/65 R17 99T)

For center caps, you can get a set of four plastic caps *5N0-071-456 XRW*

I also choose to get rid of the security bolt for my winter setup and use a standard bolt. Didn't want the issue of fighting with the security adapter in the middle of winter should I be on the side of the road.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Anyone know how to get specs for the VW steel wheels? Seems there are a few choices but little information about them. I would prefer the stock width and offset of the wheels that came on the car which I think is 7J x 17 ET 38

5QF-601-027-03C list $121.67
5QF-601-027-J-03C list $121.67 (is this is the same as the one without the J ?)
5NO-601-027-F-03C list $ 105.71
5QF-601-011 list $214.29

Jonese, nice find on the "set" of plastic caps, it saves roughly half the cost of buying them individually. If only VW offered the wheels in a discounted set as well!


----------

